# Omar ....



## Zippy2014 (May 4, 2015)

Well Omar has been on his meds almost a week. I'm really not sure if there is any improvement. He's actually very active.

I think some of the swelling has gone down. It's seems to be more prominent in his under belly.

The first photo is from a week ago...the scales are sticking out more. In the second photo a took today...a lot of the scale issue seems to be gone but his belly is still swollen. He's supposed to stay on the meds for at least 3 weeks.
I already spoke to the aquarium place and know what meds he'll take next if this doesn't work. I didn't want to go too strong if it wasn't necessary.


----------

